
Boeing Plans Fixes to Make 737 Max Stall-Prevention Easier for Pilots to Control - hodgesrm
https://www.wsj.com/articles/boeing-plans-fixes-to-make-737-max-stall-prevention-feature-easier-for-pilots-to-control-11553373777
======
hodgesrm
These changes seem like common sense and don't require a lot of retraining.
The big question is why Boeing didn't see the need to do this in the first
place. It's not yet possible to rule out simple oversight.

